# Meager Celebratory Score



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

I got an email from my local B&M telling me that he had the Opus X in stock. He was limiting the sales to two per customer due to demand and availability. Since we're leaving town on Saturday and today's my last "day off" until the movers get here, I knew I was going to be heading downtown to pick up a couple of the "X" and put them down for safekeeping.

On the celebratory side of things, I'm two weeks out from my gastric bypass surgery and I've lost nearly 25 pounds! By way of celebration, my wife told me she'd buy me a couple of cigars also. When we got to the store, I picked out my Opus X pair and she came over with two Padron 64's! I married well!

On the way out of the humidor, I noticed that they were down to their last Partagas Decadas Limitada #3 and decided to buy it, too. On the way out of the humidor, my wife asked Charlie (the owner) if he was willing to part with the Decadas box. Charlie sells his empty boxes and gives the money to a local charity, so $25 later I was the proud owner of a BEE-YOU-TEE-FULL box that will make a VERY acceptable humidor!

Then, to top things off, when I got home I found that the Oliva Ashtray/Sampler I ordered last week had also arrived. All in all, I have to classify it as a good day!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice haul Doug. I can't decide if I should congratulate you or hate you!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Very nice pick up Doug--Enjoy Bud!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

You should be congratulated for the weight loss.... it's not an easy thing to do.....

and congratulations for marrying so well :biggrin:


----------



## jfrank (Sep 5, 2008)

Very nice score man.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Awesome score!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

It all sounds good-Good luck on the weight loss-I think we all could lose a few.... -Ahem


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice haul and good luck with the surgery.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on the weight loss and excellent haul. You should be one happy fellow


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

There is nothing meager about that score.


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Congrats on your loss and your gains Doug!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice snag!


----------



## cigarjunkie02 (Sep 10, 2008)

Good Stuff. . . Congrats on everything and great cigar day!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Sweet Haul!!!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

awesome work on the weight loss bro! sounds like you deserve all that good luck


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

That's a major congrats. My FIL had a GB done and he looks a 1000 times better. I wish you the best health and finest enjoyment of your score.


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

Empty box profits going to charity...I love it! That's a really cool B&M that you have there!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice haul!!


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

nice sticks, tray, box... and great on the weight. glad to hear it is going well for you. Take care Doug


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

heres to 25 more


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice pick ups. That's a good day right there. Congrats on losing the weight to.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

First of all congrats! Looks like you had a very nice day. That is a nice looking box you picked up and the money is going for a good cause  and those G box press look pretty tasty!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great haul Doug!! You've got yourself some quality sticks there!!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Nice haul those are some awesome smokes and a good tray to go with it...oh and congrats on the lbs off


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome grab there!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothing meager about that score! That's great your B&M sells empty boxes for charity. Good luck with your ongoing weight loss!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Very nice pickups indeed. If you see Charlie again tell him Carlos said Hello.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice pick up...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Great grabs from the B&M. 

Also - congrats on the weight loss. Can't wait to hear about further pounds melting away. Hang in there...


----------

